# Honda GC160 Timing Alignment



## DJ Paulie (May 17, 2006)

My friend took the timing belt off of my Honda GC160 OHC engine, and I can't find any timing marks to distinguish where the timing gear would be aligned with the piston when it is at TDC. I kinda need specific instructions, or a link to a service/tech manual for my engine. Thanks for putting up with my constant questions, but I need this engine running by next week.


----------

